
Ask HN: How much can you charge per blog sponsorship? - ffjffsfr
I&#x27;m running some blog, it&#x27;s not big by any means but it gets some organic search engine traffic around 5k users per month every month for past 12 months. It&#x27;s not huge, but I&#x27;d like to write more and I&#x27;m sure having some sponsorship would motivate me. I noticed some blogs have sponsors, e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ma.ttias.be&#x2F; there is sponsorship link. This blog is obviously much bigger than mine, but I wonder does it make sense to ask people for sponsorshop on my blog page? How much can I ask?
======
petercooper
So I started a Ruby news blog back in 2004-2005 to help build a platform to
promote my Ruby book. No sponsors for a year or two but then Geoffrey
Grosenbach of Peepcode reached out and offered me $100/month if I put a banner
link to Peepcode in the side bar. So I took it.. and the next month I had
about 10 companies reach out wanting to do the same thing!

First lesson.. if you start running sponsors even _before_ you're getting paid
for them, people will come out of the woodwork.

Eventually I had the aforementioned blog up to several thousand $ per month,
but gave it up to focus on email newsletters instead and now there are 9 of us
doing it full time, still all funded by sponsorships.

FWIW, I would sponsor developer related blogs if they would help us reach more
potential subscribers (or even pay $ per signup), so I think there's a ton of
potential out there for both blogs and open source projects.

~~~
ffjffsfr
that's inspirational, so you're basically saying to try to put some text
saying sponsors welcome, show blog stats and wait for someone to show up and
offer something and just take offer?

~~~
petercooper
You don't even need the big stats. Just hang it off of a single number and
invite people to get in touch. TBH, more information up front is more likely
to reduce the number of leads. Just say you're getting, say, 20K pageviews per
month or that you have X number of subscribers (to RSS, Twitter, whatever).

------
finid
You don't ask. If your blog is popular enough, people will contact you for
sponsorship.

And you'll have to be hitting something like 25k users per month for them to
even bother.

~~~
ffjffsfr
how will they know my blog is hitting 25k users per month? What if my blog
will start hitting 25k (unlikely but who knows), how will they know about it

~~~
finid
At this point don't worry about sponsors. Content is king, so concentrate on
churning our good content. That will bring in more readers. In turn, that will
bring in sponsors.

